

Beginner's Guide to Fuzzing – Simple Fuzzing with Zzuf - hannob
https://fuzzing-project.org/tutorial1.html

======
exacube
This article doesn't explain what fuzzing is/means.

~~~
mdaniel
Perhaps the tutorial author did not craft that page for deeplinking, expecting
that the audience would arrive via the front door -- which does explain what
fuzzing is and what the "Fuzzing Project" is attempting to do via that
technique.

[https://fuzzing-project.org/](https://fuzzing-project.org/)

